# English is easy



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

You think English is easy?

1) The bandage was wound around the wound. 

2) The farm was used to produce produce . 

3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.

4) We must polish the Polish furniture. 

5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.

6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.

7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present . 

8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.

9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.

10) I did not object to the object. 

11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid. 

12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row .

13) They were too close to the door to close it. 

14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.

15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.

16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow..

17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail. 

18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.

19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests. 

20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen this many times and it always makes me giggle - but as someone struggling with learning Italian, I think English *is* easy to learn - non of that pesky masculine/ feminine malarky!

:lol:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Delores said:


> I think English *is* easy to learn - non of that pesky masculine/ feminine malarky! :lol:


I agree. Same with Spanish :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spainish*



neilmac said:


> Delores said:
> 
> 
> > I think English *is* easy to learn - non of that pesky masculine/ feminine malarky! :lol:
> ...


Which Version of Spanish!?

™


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't know about you but I had to learn English properly before I could learn Italian. I had no idea what a 'Gerund' was until I started - and I still struggle with identifying reflexive verbs. (I blame a comprehensive school education...)

My Italian penfriend just emailed me some homework on reflexive verbs. 8O I found my penfriends here http://www.mylanguageexchange.com/ - have really helped me improve a lot. And fun to learn about the culture too!

I'm off to bed now!

Ciao a tutti!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pah! You load of sissies.

You don't know what hits you when you start to learn *WELSH*!

Cymru am byth!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kness*



pippin said:


> Pah! You load of sissies.
> 
> You don't know what hits you when you start to learn *WELSH*!
> 
> Cymru am byth!


You try Japanese!

™


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

No mention of the man from Slough who had a skin problem that caused it to slough off...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If a booklet is a small book


and


a droplet is a small drop


and


a leaflet is a small leaf



can anyone tell me please



What is a pamph? :? 


and when was a town called a ham? 8O 


Dave :lol:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

As a South African in this country....I cannot understand anyone north of Banbury!!!


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Spanish*



teemyob said:


> neilmac said:
> 
> 
> > Delores said:
> ...


Well, all of 'em of course :?

:wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Japanese*

Does anyone on here speak Japanese/Chinese or Taiwanese>?

™


----------

